# Irregular Heartbeat



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Last two nights I have been having irregular heartbeats later in the evening. Tonight it just started a few minutes ago. I get this light-headed feeling and it causes me to breathe funny because of the feeling in my chest. My whole chest area feels kind of numb when it is happening.

I can roll down my sock and observe that my heart is missing beats, stalling, regular beats, whatever. I just started taking (one per day) vitamin E 400 a few days ago and I can't help but believe this is what's causing it even though it should be preventing stuff like this from what I have read in the past.

I just wonder if anyone else has had this problem with vitamin E before. I'm going to go back off of it and see if this is the cause of the irregular heartbeat.

Signed, 

Your Resident Guinea Pig :cute:


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

No idea on the vit E...my dh has this problem and what helps him is taking some mixed honey and apple cider vinegar every day. when he backs off taking this, this starts back up.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I doubt it is the vit E. You should see a doctor for an evaluation though. As people age it is more common to have atrial fib and other arrythmias. In the meantime, I would certainly start taking some CoQ10 though. And do see a doctor. Most arrythmias are actually functional, but they should be checked out especially if they interfere with breathing or cause dizziness.
I was born with a node defect and have been on digoxin and other things since I was a kid. I know how scary arrythmias can be. But they really should be checked out just to make sure it isn't a ventricular issue.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

And you should also consider taking an aspirin a day too. CoQ10 helps control heart rhythm, and an aspirin will help prevent a clot that can be formed from arrythmias.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Start taking Hawthorn berry capsules. They help all kinds of heart issues. I was having pretty bad palpitations not long ago and hawthorn berries really helped.

I had someone recommend to me to put a drop of geranium oil on my chest in the general area of the heart and to rub it in. This seems to help some. The first day I did this I happened to go to the grocery store and saw a friend of mine. We hugged and as we parted my friend said to me....gee, I wish my boobies smelled that good! :hysterical: Ah, the unexpected side benefits of natural remedies...lol!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

That's funny


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

If you're feeling light-headed with these, then you really should see your doc and get a good evaluation done.

HAVING SAID THAT...I had VERY bad arrythmias for over ten years, getting worse with each year. Had all the heart tests done and was diagnosed with a small degree of cardiomyopathy on the lower left heart. THroughout the years I took various herbs/supps. Some of which helped immensely. I also found out which foods made it worse. The following sups helped the most...

Hawthorn berry (for angina as well overall heart tonic)
Magnesium ABSOLUTELY crucial for heart rhythm,
And arjuna...heart rhythm regulater and helped my heart to beat better. This herb has nearly cured me. Its been a year and I still cannot believe I have my life back. I am so grateful to God for the good earth and the plants he provides for our healing.

Hope that helps,
robin


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

prairiebird said:


> Hawthorn berry (for angina as well overall heart tonic)
> Magnesium ABSOLUTELY crucial for heart rhythm,
> And arjuna...heart rhythm regulater and helped my heart to beat better. This herb has nearly cured me. Its been a year and I still cannot believe I have my life back. I am so grateful to God for the good earth and the plants he provides for our healing.
> 
> ...


Ah ha! I am always testing low on magnesium. Interesting! 

I have found that I can't take many of the magnesium capsules orally as it has a loosening effect on the bowels. However, I can use magnesium gel topically and it works great. I have a bit of a widows hump where my shoulders meet my neck. I was told to rub it into the area where I carry my tension...which is where my shoulders meet my neck. When I apply magnesium gel regularly the hump goes away! 

I will definitely be doing some research into Arjuna. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't take any vitamin E this evening and no bad feelings like the last few nights. I've been watching my posterior tibial artery and the rhythm is as smooth as can be tonight. I've tried taking magnesium many times before. Every time I do it feels like my stomach is on fire. I'm about to give up on those entirely. It's just not worth the burning in my stomach for several days afterward. I try to eat whole foods high in magnesium and that doesn't seem to bother my stomach at all. Probably better that way anyhow. I can get away with taking an aspirin every now and then, but if I start taking them daily it irritates my stomach and I start getting the hives on my face. Have to read up on arjuna. Never heard of that before.


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't do well with vitamin E either. I get ummm...how shall I say...tremers. Not that I can see visably...but rather internally. It's really weird...sorta as if their was a freight train going by. 

It really is important to go to the doc and learn about your symptoms with tests. You can start your health journey at home. Do you know what your blood pressure is? Are you overweight? Do you take prescription drugs or other herbals? What is your diet like? Have you used illegal drugs in your youth (I did and it is probably what caused the heart deterioration)? Over the counter allergy pills? (Don't answer here...for your investigation). All of these factors will generally show up as we age. We abuse our bodies so, so much. Eventually we have to pay the price. But their is hope. First, analyze yourself, your history, etc. Get educated. We live in a day when we can get information at the click of the mouse. This is a wonderful privilege. Be your own doctor. Use your doctor to help with your evaluation. NEVER defer your decision-making to them. You are hiring them to help you make informed decisions. I like the tests, etc. that they can do to help me figure out whats wrong with me. 

Okay, I'll get off my soapbox. This is subject I am very passionate about. Hope you figure things out and do well,
blessings,
robin


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd strongly recommend you see a doctor or the next time we see your name it may be in the obituaries.

.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

What type of magnesium have you been trying to take? Magnesium oxide is very rough on your stomach. Try Magnesium citrate (can still be a little rough on your stomach) or magnesium malate (best choice). Also taking a B-complex will help you absorb it.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Oxide. Yeah, I know. I haven't taken any magnesium since that last post up above. I do take the B-Complex. I'll just have to try to get my magnesium from real food. I started back on the vitamin E last week and no more funny business going on. I do have a doctor's appointment soon and I'm going to ask about that irregular heartbeat thing.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Why do you want to keep experimenting with your heart ?
In 2009 I went to get My DOT medical card renewed , so I could drive a dump truck p/t , like I had for the last 10 yrs. in the summer .
Needless to say , I didn't get it , I came away with a C-Pap machine , a handicap plate and a Cardiologist .
And was put on Coumadin and a lot of other drugs for two years , till they got the blood #'s they wanted , and at that time I had one day notice to go in for a Cardioversion for an A-Fib with one of My heart valves . 
They give you Michael Jackson's Favorite Drug and STOP your heart , then give it a Jump Start , luckly I had a Persistent Doctor as it took Him TWO Attempts .
So far ( knock on wood ) everything is working as it should.
Bob


----------

